# How do I get this effect??



## canondrew (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys;
I'm new to Film photography (come from Digital photography) and my friend got these pics with his Nikon FM2. What I want to know is what makes the images to look like they do, and what I need to do to get the same/similar effect.

Here are some images.















For the record. I do not yet own a 35mm camera. I'm still in decisions on what it is I want. 


Any help would be GREAT!

Thanks in advance,
Drew.
:thumbup:


----------



## ann (Apr 28, 2008)

ask your friend what film they used, how they metered and who processes the prints


----------



## Alpha (Apr 28, 2008)

If that's grain and not noise I'm seeing then it's characteristic of negative film. You could get a similar look with lots of exposure, or pulling the development.


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 28, 2008)

Also its important to note that you should not post pictures that you don't own.


----------



## canondrew (Apr 29, 2008)

I asked him permission to post it but whichever.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 29, 2008)

canondrew said:


> I asked him permission to post it but whichever.



Unfortunately, that is not how it works here.
Pictures not your own cannot be posted, only linked to.
If you DO post pictures not your own (which you have done) then you MUST credit the photographs with 'copyright' and the name of the photographer on the pictures along with the legend 'used with permission of the copyright holder'.
Doing anything else is technically an infringement of copyright and could get you and this Board in trouble. And because of this only the first option (posting links only) is the only one that is acceptable.
You may not care, but the owners of this Board do not want to face even the _possibility_ of a Law suit and the pictures will be removed.
We have had many people on this Board over the years who have breached copyright, stolen images and caused other problems along the same lines.
The owners now operate a zero tolerance policy.


----------



## terri (Apr 29, 2008)

canondrew said:


> I asked him permission to post it but whichever.


I appreciate that, and I'm sure your friend said it was okay but, as nothing is documented as such, we would prefer that you change these images to links. 

We're all glad to help you along, but please give a read of the forum FAQ's and stay within posting guidelines.

Thanks!


----------



## Alpha (Apr 29, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Unfortunately, that is not how it works here.
> Pictures not your own cannot be posted, only linked to.
> If you DO post pictures not your own (which you have done) then you MUST credit the photographs with 'copyright' and the name of the photographer on the pictures along with the legend 'used with permission of the copyright holder'.
> Doing anything else is technically an infringement of copyright and could get you and this Board in trouble. And because of this only the first option (posting links only) is the only one that is acceptable.
> ...



While I understand it's a matter of debate whether or not these photos could be profited from by the poster or the photographer, you forget that (in the US at least) there are "fair use" exceptions to copyright protection. This is a perfect example.


----------

